# Too Cheap?



## dxmadman (Apr 13, 2013)

I let the 62 American go for $150. Was that underpriced? I know I have let girls bikes in the past go for $75, but those was 70,s beaters. I think it was fair, my wife didn't think so. What you Schwinners think?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2013)

*You did good...*

...Girls bike are usually cannibalized for parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not really a Schwinn guy, but I'm thinking you did pretty well. I picked up a nice men's '63 American for my Pops here recently for $140 shipped. Still can't believe you found that bike in the dumpster


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to my world! My wife does that to me also. They are never happy.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 14, 2013)

I think $150 was a great price for you. Being a basic girls bike with no accessorys that is a $60-$70 at best bike to me here in the midwest.  As an example here is a bike I bought yesterday for $45. It has decent racks and the horn tank, and the deluxe seat.  That was a nice deal for me.


----------



## Boris (Apr 14, 2013)

I bought this Schwinn Hollywood for $50, cleaned it up, replaced/added a couple of small items that I had laying around, tried to sell it for $150, but let it go for $120. I enjoyed cleaning it, and the woman who bought it was thrilled to get it, So I felt good all the way around and still do. For me, the money was secondary in this instance. It doesn't seem that you could have gotten much more than $150 for yours especially without the chain and pedals (but, I don't know what the market is like down there either).


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2013)

*too cheap*

too cheap,i dont think so.as long as your happy and the new owner is happy,its a win-win.i bought a very nice 68 hollywood for 65.00.after a clean-up i sold it for 175.00


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 14, 2013)

*cheap cheep*

View attachment 92112 $152 bucks... Gf can't wait to ride it around!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 14, 2013)

*You got a good price*

In Minnesota we have so many of these Plain Jane girl's (and boys) Schwinns (and others)- you almost can't give them away. 
$45-60 bucks here if they're decent, and atho' some try at about that $150 price, they don't sell unless they have a tank or some other nice option.

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2013)

*girls bike*

yep,have ballooner girls schwinn and columbia bikes,from show condition,oeiginal and VERY original,there like 4 door muscle cars.not much value without partout


----------



## MR D (Apr 14, 2013)

$150....dollars? You found that in a dumpster, consider any amount free money! Good little windfall for you!


----------



## kos22us (Apr 15, 2013)

you did well, and good save from the dumpster as well


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 15, 2013)

$150 is plenty, don't lose a minutes thought...


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 16, 2013)

*It depends where you live too.*

Out here in California it's different.  $150.00 for a vintage Schwinn is a STEAL. Yes a girls Schwinn. A lot of guys out here collecting will buy them for there girl friends or wives. That bike out here would have sold for $200.00 to $250.00  EASY.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 16, 2013)

In New York I sell Schwinns like that for anywhere from $250 to $300. All day...


----------



## MBP (Apr 25, 2013)

*You did great*

I bought this old girl for $50 a year ago (in MN).  As Darcie said, it's the going rate in these parts.  As for me... It was all about the license plate...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 25, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> I let the 62 American go for $150. Was that underpriced? I know I have let girls bikes in the past go for $75, but those was 70,s beaters. I think it was fair, my wife didn't think so. What you Schwinners think?




Hopefully there is a very happy girl out there who is riding a really swell bicycle and thanking the parent/relative/friend(s) that cared enough to get something special. Freedom to travel and explore is STILL more important than megabits per second.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 25, 2013)

*This girls Corvette>>>*

Wow how do you guys sell girls bikes so expensive. I have the first edition Corvette dated 55 and drop the price to 190 on the craigslist and still no one is interesed. 


I bought it to keep the front rack only, and added a front basket insted.
Stainless fenders are pretty dicent and chrome.
Here in Richmond VA it's slow going.


----------

